# all over please help me make the next move



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi

For any one who has been reading my 2ww diary you will know I started to bleed at the weekend and it has carried on to a full period bleed, so although i will do a test on Thursday Its all over,
I called Guys hospital this morning and spoke to a nurse who offered counseling but could not offer me an appointment with a consultant until middle of July more that a month away, is this normal I feel I need to speak to some on sooner than that, and am thinking of going to the Lister or Arcg or whatever its called, do I have to finish at guys with this appointment and will they send my note over with all my information or will I have to pay for all the tests again.

I responded to the drugs very well had 16 eggs 14 fertilised 2 put back in but the rest did not make it to blascyst to be frozen  Is it that my own eggs are not good enough? .

Can any one help me to put my mind at rest   

Have been   most of the day 

i know it will get better and it will be fine both mummy and daddy  and mother in law have offered us money today . I just want to be in the right place 
may be i should just stay at Guys

I had such plans and was very positive 
and now I just need some answers and something to look forward to

thank you Nicola


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Nicola,

I  am afraid that I can't help you with the answers to any of your questions but I wanted to say sorry to hear about your bfn.

Sending you big fat cyber hugs.  

Look after yourself honey

love

Helen
xx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi nicola so sorry to hear about your bfn i really can empathise with u but dont give up ifailed on my first ivf then on my 2nd got a bfp and had a baby boy i have since had 2 more bfn . you seem to have responded will to drug and got great embryos  i think its luck if it works 1st time but u havent done anything wrong take time to heal your pain ready for the next time .time is a great healer thinking of u gac


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nicola so sorry hun i   have no advice i'm afraid it's down to personal choice to move clinic or not, does your gp offer any counseling services that you could use until your appointment ? as the others have said take time for yourself and slowly you will feel stronger  

take care hun

pam xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Nicola so sorry on your BFN, i had a BFN on 11th May i couldn't get hold of my clinic for 3 days everytime DH phoned it either rung out or went to answer phone and we didn't really want to leave a message.
When we finally got through the nearest App was 2 weeks later and i personally felt that was to soon for me so we opted for 22nd June i now feel stronger and able to ask questions i knew i would be a jibbereing wreck if i'd gone for the earlier appt.
Also it's entirley up to you whether you change clinics or not i will not be returning to my clinic for further TX as i feel they don't offer me the best TX options and care through a cycle.
My advice is write down everything you want to ask as when you get there you totally forget i learned this from my last cycle and as i am paying £90.00 for a follow up app i want to get my moneys worth. 
Good Luck
Love Leila x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you 
I think your right may be its not such a long wait,

you are all fab 

thank you 4 your help

xxxxxxx


----------



## skye (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi nicola,
sorry to hear your sad news  
the apptmnt the clinic has for you is probably your follow up, tell them you need to speak to one of the councillors im sure they can see you very soon.
sometimes no matter how good your eggs are it still wont work, its all a bit of a gamble im afraid, all the clinic can do is predict all the perfect times and qualities of the eggs, no guarantees sadly    but nothing to do with you at all hun xxx
i would wait and see what your clinic has to say at the follow up, they can adapt you ivf for next time using anything that went wrong this time as a quide for how to treat you next time.
Hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thank you XXXXX


----------



## Agathe (May 31, 2006)

Hi Nicola,

I am deeply sorry to hear the bad news, I know in which shock you must be right now. But I know you'll get over it and get the strength to keep on trying.

I was the same in February when my IVF/ICSI failed at ARGC. I just wanted to give you my opinion on ARGC, in case you were thinking about going there. Apparently they have a very long waiting list (several months, unless you know somebody who can help you get a quicker appointment). I have been going there for 2 years now (without any success for the time being). I had 3 IUI done there on a natural cycle in 2005 (no drugs) then 1 IUI with NHS, then a FIV-ICSI with ARGC again in Feb 06. They seem to have the best results across the UK but you have to know that their service is also the worst. Most of the patients there are totally unhappy with the lack of information you receive. The top doctor, Mr Taranissi (or Mr T as they call him), is the one to make all the decisions. The nurses only call you to give you his orders but never explain anything to you. If you have the slightest question, they will tell you 'this is the way it is because Mr T said so'. Because they have the highest results they are bewildered if you dare asking them something. This is totally unacceptable, especially when you consider the money they charge you.
On the other hand, you are always carrefully checked, once you start taking the injections, you have blood tests every day and even twice a day towards the end of your injections. You also have many scans to determine the most approporiate time for your trigger injection. They are open 365 days a year and Mr T works every single day. They will make you come back on a Sunday evening if they want to check something.
I personnally thing that the human aspect is missing and sometimes it's probably worth going to a clinic where the success rate is slightly lower but where you will be less stressed and where the care will be better.
Apparently ACU at UCH is having excellent results right now (they come a close second to ARGC) so in case my second attempt does not work at ARGC (I had my egg collection this morning for my 2nd attempt) I'll probably go there.
All the best to you, good luck for your follow up appointment, hopefully you will learn something.

Agathe.


----------

